

Ask HN: Have you ever convinced a naysayer about something?  If so, how?   - diminium

Have you guys ever convinced a naysayer about the value of what your doing in the first stages before the evidence becomes vastly overwhelming shown they cannot reasonably deny it (e.g. giant sales numbers)? If so, how did you do it?  What stage of development did you do it?<p>I've been meeting a lot of people at the beginning stages who basically say "this will never work" and give some loosely logical reason as to why it doesn't work.  Most commonly, "Ya, but so and so has done something similar and they failed thus you will too.  Now let's discuss something realistic (status quo topic) or go away and stop bothering me with this idea."<p>Since I haven't made a successful product, I'll use other people's product as an example.  The iPhone, it was beyond obvious to me that this was the future of phones.  I tried to convince people that this is the future of the phone but so many of them said it was impossible.  Of course, years later, guess what phone they are using?  I have no clue how that happened but something made them quiet about the problems.
======
carlvc
I found myself with the same problem: And first, I tried to see it the most
objective way I could. I had to ask myself if my product is simply a piece of
shit or this person just can't see the potentially good thing I have in my
hands. After analyzing the meeting with this guy, I found that I actually I
learned something! What I disliked the most was his lack of objective
arguments to tell me why he thought my project wasn't good enough so I
dismissed that part and started paying attention to the objective aspects of
the conversation. I realized that I wasn't prepared for some of the questions
he asked and that I had to focus in that aspect for the future. The only
advise I can give you is that you should always try to see your project
outside the box and analyze the feedback people tell you about that, always
try to take something you can use out of any conversation to have more tools
in your favor in the future, good luck

------
sidcool
The worst thing you can do to convince a naysayer is providing logic and
reasoning. They are naysayers for a reason, rationalism simply eludes them.

Talk about some rubbish pride and take a middle ground. Let them win a bit, it
kinda pampers their ego.

------
pasbesoin
Reading the title alone, I thought of personal contexts rather than
professional.

I have had influence in personal contexts. By not judging, spending time with
the person, and slowly explaining my point of view -- often after listening to
theirs without immediate response or interruption.

Key to this was the investment of time. And key to that, perhaps, was that I
enjoyed the person, even if I did not agree with some of their viewpoints and
opinions. They were fair with me and enjoyable to be around (within the
limited context of our relationship), and that provided the context for trust
and understanding.

I'm mindful that these same traits may apply in professional contexts. You may
not agree with someone else's approach or opinion, but you may enjoy spending
time with or working with them. Over time, they may come to a greater
appreciation of your point of view, especially as they observe your abilities
and integrity.

So... it's back to time and relationships. Convincing someone may well be
more, or something else than, a brilliant argument that provokes an immediate
transformation. You earn respect and trust, and perspective comes along for
the ride.

Of course, this is predicated on some positive professional or personal
connection.

I've experienced this at work. I have been smart and I have come through with
solutions. Over time, others have come to grant my ideas consideration because
of this. It's worked in large corporations, allowing my to bypass normally
undefeatable red tape. If people know you and have learned to rely on you, you
can often at least get due consideration. And, in turn, if the answer is "no",
you may get an explanation, rather than just "no". It's worth the effort, for
them.

------
fleitz
Most people are naysayers, they believe in a pessimistic universe and make
choices accordingly. They will follow the herd where ever it goes. For the
most part all you can do is convince them that the herd is going that way. You
will never radically change their opinion. Ignore them and don't worry about
it, spend time finding people who are ready to embrace whatever you are doing.

If you want to find out about convincing people, learn about rhetoric and
learn about posturing (body language). Ensure that your body language matches
your rhetoric and you will convince most of those that can be convinced. Spend
time listening to what they are saying and change your pitch to reflect what
they are saying. Understand their problems and show them how your product can
help them. When speaking to a single person do not worry whether your product
can help 10,000 other people worry about solving THEIR problem.

If you can't convince people of the greatness of your idea perhaps it is time
to consider whether the idea is great in the first place. Your idea should be
good enough that you can get them to sign a letter of intent to purchase
conditional upon the product doing what you said it would do for them.

If the iPhone was a great idea, the Newton should have been the greatest idea
since the wheel, but it was a shitty idea because it was 15 years ahead of the
infrastructure required to make it useful. (3G internet / Facebook / Twitter /
etc)

